# WESTERN FLYER X 53 s



## jungleterry (May 17, 2015)

Hello my wife and i are looking for a few more X 53 western flyer model bikes .We have these two so far and are looking for a few more color variations and my wife would love to have a girls version too.Please let us know if you can help us out in any way .Thanks guys your always a great help.Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2015)

I love that photo, it looks like they are lined up and ready for takeoff


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 17, 2015)

*X53 special mission.*

I rode a black and gold one everyday for 5 years to work and back. One day I was riding the x53 and I had a 6 pack of natural ice beer and a pack of cigarettes in a plastic bag on the handlebars. I hit a patch of gutter slime transitioning from the sidewalk to the street. I hit the road hard and there was beer spraying everywhere out the cans. I crushed my smokes and killed the beer but the X 53 was untouched and ready for another beer market mission. Hahaha


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

There is a ladies version. I have never seen one outside of pictures.


----------



## retropedals (May 18, 2015)

*Western Flyer X53*

I have a Men's x53 and the Women's Murray Version. Both are projects. Sent you a PM. Thanks Retropedals.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 18, 2015)

Here's a couple catalog pics for inspiration while you search for the bikes... 


1954 Western Auto Christmas Catalog, showing the early style painted-fender version and the girls model -






And the 1955 Spring-Summer Catalog showing the Flamboyant Red and Chrome version -





Enjoy!


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2015)

They even look good with wear and tear


----------



## jungleterry (May 19, 2015)

Thank you for the pics ,those are both the ones i need to find too.


----------

